# Spell Checking and Uploaded Photo Quality



## rabbithutch (Apr 28, 2012)

For the moderators, I have a couple of questions.

First, will someone please add "AMNPS" to the spell check dictionary?  It must have been used thousands of times by now and it comes up underlined in red every time I type it.  Or, maybe there is a secret dictionary that you only get to use after a thousand posts???

Second, every photo that I've uploaded results in a very blurred result when displayed back by the forum software.  The pics are clear and sharp on my PC but they come out too muddled when I upload them.  This does NOT happen when I use the Q-View button, only when I'm in my Profile and uploading pics.  Could someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong?

TIA

:bluesbros:


----------



## pops6927 (May 10, 2012)

Posted this to the mods and we have no control over the spellcheck function, it is inbedded in the program.

Are these extra profile pictures you're trying to upload?  I have an alternate profile picture posted in that section and it didn't post blurry.  You're welcome to look at it, should be available (it's of me, so it will scare the heck out of you! lol!).


----------

